# just wondering.....



## OneShotDrop (Nov 20, 2011)

I was curious about something that I thought you guys could help me with. I just purchased a new Sig Sauer 1911 Carry Nightmare. I took it to the range tonight and shot it for the second time.The first time was at my outdoor gun club and tonight was at an indoor range. During the visits I had about 10 out of 100 eject straight into my forehead each trip.Tonight it was enough so that it drew blood and people were wondering what happened. My question is that if this is normal? I have 2 other 1911's and 6 other semi-auto's and have maybe had this happen once or twice in 5 years of shooting. Does it have anything to do with the shorter barrel of this 1911? Does it have something to do with the gun at all or do you think my stance or something changed? I was just looking for some help because I noticed towards the end I even started to flinch when shooting. I'm not sure what is going on and wondering if it something that can be fixed. Thanks for any help you guys can give.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's typically an extractor and/or ejector issue, contact Sig and get an RMA for your gun and they should be more than willing to fix it under warranty.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

May get better after break-in.
Wife's H&K P30 liked to bang rounds straight back with one certain ammo when new -- after about 200-300 round break-in it no longer does -- pitches over right shoulder no matter what I feed it now.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Doesn't sound right at all, contact Sig customer service......JJ


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Like VA said,it's common for extractors to not be tuned nowadays and a search will show you how to do it.This is an internal extractor right,and it has an extended ejector?Sig will fix it if you don't feel comfortable doing it,but it's pretty easy.How many rounds do you have through it so far?


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

What VA said-Ive never dealt directly with Sig customer service but a good friend of mine has.They were awesome to deal with and were more than happy to take care of his issue.


----------



## OneShotDrop (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. I only have about 250-300 rounds through it. I'm going to call Sig's custermer service in the morning and see how to proceed. I wanted a little info before I called them in case it had nothing to do with the gun at all. I'm glad it sounds like something that can be fixed as I really do like the gun.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Let us know the outcome,my bet is too little extractor tension.


----------



## Jrags (Jul 15, 2012)

Any word yet?


----------



## cjs1945 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Colt Combat Commander made in 1973 and a Ruger SR1911 and have never had that problem with either one of them, actually i have never had any problems with them.


----------

